# BSNL Wifi Router Required Urgent



## Tech&ME (Dec 2, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I need any good brand wi-fi Router / modem for my dataone connection.

Requirement :

1. The Router/modem should be able to connect itself to dataone broadband (without the use of computer)

2. The Wi-fi Router/modem should be able to connect my laptop , Smartphone, Desktop Computer in my house at any time to access the internet.

Budget : No problem.

Pls suggest.


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, what do you mean by your 1st requirement?

-Do you want to connect to the dataone broadband (w/0 use of computer) for WiFi devices?

there are lots of good routers available get the Linksys by Cisco routers depending on your budget and requirements.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 4, 2010)

VarDOS said:


> Well, what do you mean by your 1st requirement?
> 
> -*Do you want to connect to the dataone broadband (w/0 use of computer) for WiFi devices?*




YES





> there are lots of good routers available get the Linksys by Cisco routers depending on your budget and requirements.




Please suggest some specific model (tell me the model numbers, pls)


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 4, 2010)

Tech&ME said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need any good brand wi-fi Router / modem for my dataone connection.
> 
> ...



Every Router has a option for auto-dial

b/g enabled devices can connect to any b/g wifi router..

go for any Type II modem provided by BSNL and Huawei Quidway  WA1003A is a good router available with BSNL..


----------



## tushargupta (Jan 28, 2011)

For connecting my smartphone thru WIFI to internet do i need a router in between my modem and phone or it can be done through modem also ?


----------

